# Pack in hunt equip



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys, my buddy and I are thinking about doing a pack in style hunt this year. I have only done a couple of 2 night fishing trips and my buddy has never done any pack trips. I am trying to put together a list of absolute necessities, should have items, and then the luxury items (weight permitting). 

Anyone have a list made of what you take with you on these types of hunts? This will be an archery elk hunt in early September. We are talking about hitting the Uinta's Highline trail and going in about 6-8 miles. Or possibly starting at one of the popular trailheads and going from there. We just want to get up high near timberline. We are thinking about going 4-5 nights, and plan to camp near streams for water needs.

How much weight does the normal average shape guy carry? 60? I know that's a little tricky because of terrain, but lets say on a mellow trail, and 2 40 year old guys.



Thanks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

60 would be light but optimum if you can swing it. Make sure you are prepared for if you kill an elk. There won't be any more 60 lb packs at that point. I've done some deer backpack trips and that was a killer. 


As far as gear, my must haves would include a pack weight stove(I use a jet boil), a water pump, and a collapsible 5 gallon water bag. Pack smart using layered clothes. Buy the best, lightest sleepingbag you can afford. I don't use a pad but use a pillow case full of clothes and game bags as a pillow. For food you will want to go dehydrated. I like to bring a couple desserts to break up the monotony of the meals. raspberry Crumble is my personal fav. 

There is much much more and I'm sure others can add in. Also it is nice to have a pack that removes from the frame for packing meat. If you are not yet, become proficient at boning out your animals. Elk bones weigh too much to pack.-------SS


----------



## Uber (May 18, 2014)

I would try to keep it under 60, easiest way is to make multiple trips in.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you plan on sleeping out under the stars or in a tent? There are light weight hammocks with bug netting on top that we use when we backpack. They are easy to set up and light weight. Duct tape is also a must have in my opinion, you can use it for anything.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Firestarter, knife, paracord, foil blanket, first aid kit, moleskin, liquid skin, pain killer, gps, rental sat phone (not required but once we started going real deep they were very reassuring), steri-pen, although the areas we hunt in the Uintas have spring water that is perfect. Something to add to the water (coffee and Mio). Headlamp, game bags, multi-tools, calls, range finder, two way radio, tags, camera/phone, solar charger, batteries, rain gear, clothes, sleeping bag, back pack, tarp/tent/or Bivy sack, stove and fuel, cook pot and spoon, food, toothbrush and toothpaste. Bow.

Positive attitude.

edit......forgot collapsible trekking poles. They make a BIG difference.

One more thing I am going to throw out there. A few years back I started using my ipad for a GPS. They are every bit as accurate, great apps and you can have multiple books and movies and have music with you. I charge it with the solar charger even though it stays charged for a long time. I don't see myself ever going back to a regular GPS. Some people my scoff at the notion but if you are up there for as long as we go they are real nice to have.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

To what has already been mentioned a hand ax that can double as a hammer. I like a 20x20 6mill piece of plastic with that 200' of paracord. Meals can be made at home and kept in a 1 gallon zip lock bag for heating up or if you can afford them MRE's are a great way to go. But concentrate on dehydrated food NO CANS. 

Once you think that you have your pack where you want it put it on and walk around a block or two and see how it feels. You may add to it or take thing out. Watch a couple of videos of how to bone out a elk if you have never done it and plan on a couple of trips out to the trail head and vehicle if you do get a elk, that meat gets heavy in a hurry. A tent is a good idea since you never know what kind of weather you are going to see in September in the Unitah's. It may be hotter than hades the whole hunt or you may see a foot of snow. 

I am planning on the same kind of hunt this year in Colorado during the muzzle loader hunt for elk but my buddy and I am thinking about a drop camp instead of trying to pack it in and out ourselves.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent me a pm with your email and I'll send you a general all purpose list I use.
I usually can pack in for 3-4 days and keep my pack under 50 lbs.
But like others have said, if you can take stuff up before hand(scouting) and leave it. Like your tent and sleeping bag wrapped up in a 10x12' tarp. Just hide it real well. Don't want the FS or other opportunist thinking your stuff is abandoned.:shock:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

MR. Mule, 
I've never used the steri-pen, Does it have an advantage over the pump filters? I have always stayed with the filters because I think that they help with taste as well as bugs. I use the Katydyn Hiker. 

Ridge,
Will you send me your list as well? Thanks.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I try to go light, especially if we don't know the area as we will move camp the first day or 2. Now I try to be under 40lbs on my back. We share tent, stove and filter. One change of clothes. Elk hunting I don't bring spotting scope. When we started 10 years ago I was over 50lbs
4lb pack (kuiu)
2 lb sleeping bag (marmot)
1 lb pad (thermarest)
4 lb tent (big agnes 3 man, 2 comfortably ) (other person gets 3lb jet boil and fuel can and 1 lb water filter)
2lbs gps radio and batteries is another.
3 lbs rain gear used every trip.
2 lbs binos
1 lbs rangefinder
5 lbs for clothing, personal gear, 1 paper back book.

So I'm at 24 lbs and have to add food and water. I found a solar charger is too heavy and not consistent so put new batteries in before trip and bring spare only for gps.


The tough part is coming out with gear and half an elk!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> MR. Mule,
> I've never used the steri-pen, Does it have an advantage over the pump filters? I have always stayed with the filters because I think that they help with taste as well as bugs. I use the Katydyn Hiker.
> 
> Ridge,
> Will you send me your list as well? Thanks.


Just smaller and lighter. I know they work. They don't filter but I have found that filtering is not necessary.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If I were you I would go a day without eating and then go to the bow range and see how well you hold it together. Those dehydrated meals affect your shot more than you would imagine. If you are going to rough it you need to learn how to perform hungry.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Firestarter, knife, paracord, foil blanket, first aid kit, moleskin, liquid skin, pain killer, gps, rental sat phone (not required but once we started going real deep they were very reassuring), steri-pen, although the areas we hunt in the Uintas have spring water that is perfect. Something to add to the water (coffee and Mio). Headlamp, game bags, multi-tools, calls, range finder, two way radio, tags, camera/phone, solar charger, batteries, rain gear, clothes, sleeping bag, back pack, tarp/tent/or Bivy sack, stove and fuel, cook pot and spoon, food, toothbrush and toothpaste. Bow.
> 
> Positive attitude.
> 
> ...


Rental sat phone is a great idea. Not worth having a sat service all year long. I'll want to look into this when I get to do a pack hunt ...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A couple of other items that you might think of are some old throw away arrows just in case you happen upon a couple of grouse or rabbits to add some good meat to your meals. It is too bad that in Utah you can't use a wrist rocket to hunt small game. (hint hint)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> A couple of other items that you might think of are some old throw away arrows just in case you happen upon a couple of grouse or rabbits to add some good meat to your meals. It is too bad that in Utah you can't use a wrist rocket to hunt small game. (hint hint)


Yea that is too bad. I guess I will get rid of mine


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Backpack hunts are a lot of fun and there really isn't a better place for them in Utah than the Uintas. It's a tough hunt and your chances of coming home empty handed are high but simply being out there will be an amazing experience. I have done a few backpack hunts over the years and it has taken me a couple years to get things refined and where I want them gear/weight wise. 2 years ago my brother and I did a 9 day trip on the north slope. We knew our gear was heavy so we spent a lot of time preparing physically for the hunt. We also stayed pretty well put, only moving camp twice in those 9 days. Our packs were both close to 80 pounds and it likely would have taken 3 or 4 trips to get an elk and camp out. Part of that was heavy gear and part was the fact that we brought along a lot of things that we probably didn't really need. A big part of shaving weight from your pack is just experience. Each trip you go on you'll find things you don't need much and ways to use gear for multiple purposes. I'm confident that now with a few years experience and a couple gear upgrades I could keep my pack for a 10 day hunt under 50 pounds, maybe even 40. I have made some gear upgrades between now and then but for the most part my weight savings has come from getting rid of things I don't really use and using pieces for multiple purposes. My one piece of advice would be to do a trial run or two between now and the hunt to refine things and test gear. You'll shave more weight that way than you would spending hundreds of dollars on new lightweight gear. An often overlooked aspect of backpack hunts is getting an animal out before your meat spoils. Have a very detailed plan for your meat care and extraction. The animals deserve that respect. Another option would be to rent some llamas or pack goats, they're a little easier to manage than horses or mules if you're new to pack stock. Sorry this isn't a detailed gear list, just a few tips to help make the trip more enjoyable. Good luck and have a bunch of fun! If you can afford the extra weight, bring along a fishing pole.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies this far! There is some good info in here for sure.

I have a plan to get the elk out in time, hopefully it works like it does in my head 

Anyone ever cooled their elk in the stream? I thought about placing the quarters in the stream for a few hours to get them cold. After they are cool, hang them in the shade in cloth game bags. Possibly transport meat at night, and sleep during the day. 
I also talked to a horse wrangler and I might just call (with a rental sat phone) and have him come pack out the meat for us.


Anyone ever tried sleeping in a hammock with just a tarp draped over for the rain? I think that would keep me dry, but I'm wondering about being cold, or too many bugs....... Just a thought.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good call on the horse packer. You're looking at over 30 miles of packing to get one out if your 6 miles in. 
You can use a stream to cool the meat down. Just make sure you keep water off it. Heavy duty contractor trash bags or roll top dry bags will work. Your spot on with hanging the meat in a breathable bag after. Also make sure to move the meat around so the same piece isn't always buried in the middle. If the day time temps don't get that high you can just keep it hanging in the shade and it will be fine.
Not sure on your hammock question. But I think it could get cold with air circulating around you like that. Would want a pad with good "R" value and a warm bag.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget the milk:



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner brought up an important part of big game backpacking; "positive attitude" Without a positive attitude you're not going to have a very good time. It is hard work, very hard work.

Prepare for the worse: an accident, bad weather or getting lost. Know your equipment and most of all know what your body can and cannot do.

I have backpack hunted all my life and will again this fall at 63 years old. It's not complicated. If you're a newbie just learn from every step you take, every trip you make. Stay dry, drink lots of water and stop once in awhile, rest and take it all in.

My Cardinal Rule: load yer pack 20 minutes before you leave.

It's so easy old gray-haired over-weight outdoor forum *moderators* can do it:


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

ARCHER11 said:


> Backpack hunts are a lot of fun and there really isn't a better place for them in Utah than the Uintas. It's a tough hunt and your chances of coming home empty handed are high but simply being out there will be an amazing experience. I have done a few backpack hunts over the years and it has taken me a couple years to get things refined and where I want them gear/weight wise. 2 years ago my brother and I did a 9 day trip on the north slope. We knew our gear was heavy so we spent a lot of time preparing physically for the hunt. We also stayed pretty well put, only moving camp twice in those 9 days. Our packs were both close to 80 pounds and it likely would have taken 3 or 4 trips to get an elk and camp out. Part of that was heavy gear and part was the fact that we brought along a lot of things that we probably didn't really need. A big part of shaving weight from your pack is just experience. Each trip you go on you'll find things you don't need much and ways to use gear for multiple purposes. I'm confident that now with a few years experience and a couple gear upgrades I could keep my pack for a 10 day hunt under 50 pounds, maybe even 40. I have made some gear upgrades between now and then but for the most part my weight savings has come from getting rid of things I don't really use and using pieces for multiple purposes. My one piece of advice would be to do a trial run or two between now and the hunt to refine things and test gear. You'll shave more weight that way than you would spending hundreds of dollars on new lightweight gear. An often overlooked aspect of backpack hunts is getting an animal out before your meat spoils. Have a very detailed plan for your meat care and extraction. The animals deserve that respect. Another option would be to rent some llamas or pack goats, they're a little easier to manage than horses or mules if you're new to pack stock. Sorry this isn't a detailed gear list, just a few tips to help make the trip more enjoyable. Good luck and have a bunch of fun! If you can afford the extra weight, bring along a fishing pole.


I've read a piece in a book by RMEF about meat care by a Montana elk hunter who says he always -- when possible -- cools the whole carcass in a stream or lake.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Mr Muleskinner brought up an important part of big game backpacking; "positive attitude" Without a positive attitude you're not going to have a very good time. It is hard work, very hard work.
> 
> Prepare for the worse: an accident, bad weather or getting lost. Know your equipment and most of all know what your body can and cannot do.
> 
> ...


Goob I firmly believe that a positive attitude is the most important piece of gear. If you don't have it don't go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Normally I take elk quarters out bones and hide and all. I'll trim elk and deer up and try to keep each load under 70 lbs. For elk it's 5 trips counting camp, 6 if its a mature bull.

Maybe when I get older I will de-bone them, or God forbid, use farm animals.

Lately my big game hunting packs weigh 57 to 60 lbs for a 5-night rifle hunt. Wyoming big game archery is September and the archery packs will be 5 lbs lighter. I don't go back in very far anymore on the rifle hunt; 2 miles is plenty. There's certain things I always have, homemade first aid kit. baling wire, zip ties, some duct tape....apples; I have always taken apples, one for every day, even on 12-day thru-hikes.

When I pack up in the High Uintas for the ptarmigan hunt I go with friends and we share some of the gear which is nice. My ptarmigan pack probably only weighs 45 lbs; a good part of that is shotgun and shells. It can be a long hike to ptarmiganland; they live at the end of the rainbow. ;-)

Most of the gear I use these days is lightweight and I probably carry more stuff than I did say 30 years ago but my pack weight is the same now as then. 

Total pack weight is not as important as how everything is loaded; balanced out. I carry my bow 'weight-centered' on the back of the pack. My firearms slide in a pouch on one side of the pack so heavier stuff has to be shifted to the other side to balance the load. The pack weight should ride up on the small of your back, not low on your butt. The pack straps should not be digging into the top of your shoulders. When I'm just covering ground the weapons are stored on the pack and two hiking poles are used to assist the legs pulling me along and keeping some of the weight off the knees and ankles...and of course to help with balance; keep from falling down, especially when packing game meat.

I don't do spotting scopes, binoculars, flashlights; will carry a small gps sometimes and use a rangefinder on the archery hunt. I always carry a camera and two batteries that are both dead. Dead batteries are lighter ya know. 

.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I think the stream cooling can be a good idea if it's really hot. I've never done it but from what I've researched you have to be careful about putting a hot piece of meat into a black contractor bag. The condensation build up inside the bag will do more harm than good. If possible I'd say to hang the meat first in a game bag to get things to dry up a bit and then place them in your garbage bag in the stream while you make trips to the truck. I'd like to hear from others that have done this.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent point archer11. I failed to mention that. You absolutely need to pre cool the meat before dunking it in the stream. Condensation will kill you, or at least get bacteria growing on your meat.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I will wash it right in the stream and cool it off. I will pat it dry and then give it a quick spray with citric acid if I have it. I then prefer to let in air out and develop a dry skin. Lay it out across some branches (preferably down by the creek bed) to let the air circulate top and bottom and cover with loose pine bows. Flip the meat twice a day if you are not headed out immediately. Bone it out before all of this and you won't have to pack extra weight that you won't be eating.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never had any problems with meat spoiling even in September by just getting the meat up off of the ground where air can circulate around it. It can be in a tree or laying on the ground with some large sticks under it. If you are near some pines I would just hang in in there where the sun can't get to it, you would be surprised at how good it will keep in the shade in some quality game bags. 

On a side note my dad would keep meat for a couple of months by placing it in a blanket during the day and uncovering it at night to let the cool air get to it. Then when he butchered it and if it had any mold on it he would just cut the mold off of it and continue on cutting up the meat.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea Goob I typically don't de-bone either but I though I read that they were going back 8 miles. Maybe not.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever done a hunt like this during October?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SLCHunter said:


> Has anyone ever done a hunt like this during October?


Always. Wyoming rifle elk is in October. The weather is unpredictable but I load my pack the same no matter what the weather forecast is.



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Yea Goob I typically don't de-bone either but I though I read that they were going back 8 miles. Maybe not.


Yeah, 8 miles, that's different. I'd just take out the choice cuts like the liver and tongue. :grin: Just kidding, I would de-bone most of it.

.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I would recommend reading about sheep hunting. Those guys have a lot of good tricks and tips to keep things light. Most of the sheep hunters up here in Alaska go in under 40 lbs. Check out these links.

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/133796-Solo-sheep-hunt-packing-list?highlight=sheep+pack

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/118545-NEW-GEAR-THREAD-what-rocked-what-didn-t-Let-us-know!?highlight=sheep+pack


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Always. Wyoming rifle elk is in October. The weather is unpredictable but I load my pack the same no matter what the weather forecast is.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I presume than you use a tent? (No hammock....) Tracking poles make a lot of sense. Snow shoes?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

When I'm in the snow I always pack a board so I have a fun ride out!!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

EricH said:


> I would recommend reading about sheep hunting. Those guys have a lot of good tricks and tips to keep things light. Most of the sheep hunters up here in Alaska go in under 40 lbs. Check out these links.
> 
> http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com...-sheep-hunt-packing-list?highlight=sheep+pack
> 
> http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com...what-didn-t-Let-us-know!?highlight=sheep+pack


+1 on the Alaska sheep hunts. The ones where you fly in you are limited to 50lbs a person and they weight it right before you get on. If it's too heavy it comes off. My brother in law just got back and after the 20lbs or so of food they were very limited on what else they could take as a group of three. He spent months researching and buying stuff to make it all work.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Backpackinglight.com This is not hunter specific, but it does not need to be. There are people there that solo hunt moose 10 miles in, and have done unsupported 600 mile trips. Less pounds, more miles, says the guy that has not pissed blood for almost 4 days now, and has not hiked many miles this year at all.

Here are some basic goals and numbers, related to going light. Try to keep your big three under 10 pounds, that means sleeping bag, shelter, and pack. For many those three approach 20 pounds by themselves. Food: you want to get your calories per ounce over 100 calories per ounce. With good variety, you should have plenty to eat, and be able to keep you per day food weight under 20 ounces. Hydration: Drink often, pack water, and look into hydration supplements such as elite, nuun, and camel back tabs. I like elite and nuun both.

Here is a good basic, generic check list: http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin/backpackinglight/00234.html#.U84m4UnnaM8 The weight of a hunting pack will be more. Can anyone pick me out in the picture?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SLCHunter said:


> I presume than you use a tent? (No hammock....) Tracking poles make a lot of sense. Snow shoes?


No snow shoes.

And yes, you should always use trekking poles:


Tents? see:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/32649-tents-21.html

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> Can anyone pick me out in the picture?


I am pretty certain you are the @55.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive done a few week pack in trips, its all good until something is brown and down and you realise how far in you actually are and how many trips its going to take to get it out. something to think about is Llama renting, 200 for a week isnt a bad deal when you dont have to carry anything in or out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> ......................
> 
> Here is a good basic, generic check list: http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin/backpackinglight/00234.html#.U84m4UnnaM8 The weight of a hunting pack will be more. Can anyone pick me out in the picture?


The guy up ahead in the shadows, with the orange thingie on his back.

.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree with Lonetree. Backpackinglight.com is a great resource. People often take way too much stuff, particularly clothing. Layering is key. I love the Steripen, but other treatment methods look great. If you are going to buy tents, take a look at Tarptent.com. Those tents will save you a lot of weight. Ditto for marmot or western mountaineering sleeping bags. Ebay is a good place to look for used equipment. backpackinglight has a buy/sell section for used equipment. Which end of the Highline Trail are you looking at? The area I've seen the most elk on the trail is sort of in the middle near Lake Chepeta and Whiterocks Lake.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Lonetree said:


> Backpackinglight.com This is not hunter specific, but it does not need to be. There are people there that solo hunt moose 10 miles in, and have done unsupported 600 mile trips. Less pounds, more miles, says the guy that has not pissed blood for almost 4 days now, and has not hiked many miles this year at all.
> 
> Here are some basic goals and numbers, related to going light. Try to keep your big three under 10 pounds, that means sleeping bag, shelter, and pack. For many those three approach 20 pounds by themselves. Food: you want to get your calories per ounce over 100 calories per ounce. With good variety, you should have plenty to eat, and be able to keep you per day food weight under 20 ounces. Hydration: Drink often, pack water, and look into hydration supplements such as elite, nuun, and camel back tabs. I like elite and nuun both.
> 
> Here is a good basic, generic check list: http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin/backpackinglight/00234.html#.U84m4UnnaM8 The weight of a hunting pack will be more. Can anyone pick me out in the picture?


The guy in back wearing spandex?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

BradN said:


> I agree with Lonetree. Backpackinglight.com is a great resource. People often take way too much stuff, particularly clothing. Layering is key. I love the Steripen, but other treatment methods look great. If you are going to buy tents, take a look at Tarptent.com. Those tents will save you a lot of weight. Ditto for marmot or western mountaineering sleeping bags. Ebay is a good place to look for used equipment. backpackinglight has a buy/sell section for used equipment. Which end of the Highline Trail are you looking at? The area I've seen the most elk on the trail is sort of in the middle near Lake Chepeta and Whiterocks Lake.


Even when car camping it's funny how little I change my clothes, I have learned when I backpack to only bring one change of underclothes for every 3 days up to 6 days, if longer wash and dry as needed. Outer clothing I only bring one change, but with the lightweight modern hiking pants and shirts this fits anywhere and weighs almost nothing.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

One thing I haven't noticed was mentioned is simply PRIOR PHYSICAL CONDITIONING, this will make the biggest difference in your attitude and how you feel on the hunt. Once you get everything for your pack put together start going for simple walks with the pack, longer walks, and finally hikes with the pack. I am lucky to live in the foothills on the Bountiful bench where I can put together routes varying in length and difficulty. Last Fall I broke my left big toe while hunting about 4 miles in and continued to put another 12 or 13 miles under my feet over the rest of the hunt, my toe hurt but my body was fine to keep going because I had "broken in" my muscles before throwing on a pack the morning of the hunt. After awhile your body almost forgets the pack is even there because your muscles and balance have become used to the weight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Old people should use trekking poles:


ptarmigan hunt


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> The guy up ahead in the shadows, with the orange thingie on his back.
> 
> .


Being in "the shadows" makes sense, but no.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> The guy in back wearing spandex?


Not since 1988.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lightweight options for filters include the sawyer mini. Take a look at it. It takes up very little space and weighs nothjng. You can squeeze filter, gravity filter with an extra bladder, or hook it I to your bladder host and drink through it. If you are providing filtered water for an entire camp it might be a little tedious though.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It is amazing to me that people will spend several thousands of dollars to drop a couple pounds of equipment weight but won't get themselves in shape prior to their trip. How much money could you save by simply dropping 5-10 lbs of FAT prior to the hunt? Whether you carry it in a pack or on your person, you're still packing that weight around. Something to think about.

I don't hike anywhere these days without trekking poles. They really take the load off and help transfer some of the weight to your arms and upper body. They are a life-saver in steep country...especially when coming down with a heavy load. The stability they offer is more than worth the extra weight of the poles themselves.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

MWScott72 said:


> It is amazing to me that people will spend several thousands of dollars to drop a couple pounds of equipment weight but won't get themselves in shape prior to their trip. How much money could you save by simply dropping 5-10 lbs of FAT prior to the hunt? Whether you carry it in a pack or on your person, you're still packing that weight around. Something to think about.
> 
> I don't hike anywhere these days without trekking poles. They really take the load off and help transfer some of the weight to your arms and upper body. They are a life-saver in steep country...especially when coming down with a heavy load. The stability they offer is more than worth the extra weight of the poles themselves.


I couldn't agree more on both points.


----------

